# VIENNA | Main Station | U/C



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

A few informations:

-ÖBB = Österreichische Bundesbahnen (Austrian Railways)

-the project have a size of about 109ha

-one of the most important railway stations in Europe (because it's in the middle of europe...)

-office space with a size of about 550.000m²

-5.000 new apartments

-a park with a size of about 8ha

-about 30.000 people will live and work there

-one of the biggest developments in europe

-will be a new part of Vienna

-the project costs about 2mrd € (actually 2.7344 billion U.S. dollars)

-they started work in 2009 and they'll finished in 2019

photos of the project:




















































































































































































































































www.hauptbahnhof-wien.at

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238889


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, tbh I am not the biggest fan of the main station as such - kinda reminds me of all that Calatrava rubbish - but I really like ÖBB's new headquarter. I bet it is gonna look so amazing at night!


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice project.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Photos by me and from this summer:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The Station's facade has a feel of Zaha.The concourse is pretty fine!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

This is a huge construction with many cranes over there. Really a nice project!!!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The public transportation concept of the new neighbourhood:

Lines connecting directly to the new Hauptbahnhof

Subway: *U1* (connected via 300 m long tunnel)
S-Bahn: main corridor plus lines connecting the southern periphery
tramway: *18* (partial premetro), *O* and *D*
Bus: *13A*, *69A*


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

For my taste, it lacks a representative entrance hall. The concourse roof is pretty good, imo. We'll see. In terms of travel comfort, it's definitely a step into the right direction.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

plain and boring


----------



## loyer (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kanyakumari*

The like a group of stems......
Budget Hotels Kanyakumari|Kanyakumari Tourism Package|Holiday Packages in India


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

To give a bit more background information on location and function of the new Hauptbahnhof here a nice map. Part of the whole concept is a new high capacity connection between what is to become the Hauptbahnhof and the Westbahn, the western railway line. This connection is established by the Lainzer Tunnel which connects to the old Westbahn but continues via the Wienerwald Tunnel on a newly built track to St. Pölten. This way speeds of 200 km/h should be possible from shortly after Meidlung onwards.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

These transeuropean network rail corridors will be connected by the new Hauptbahnhof in Vienna:










PS:
Stuttgart is along one of those corridors. It seems they have a slightly different style of doing large scale projects


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

From Paris to Vienna by train... It's like a dream


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

This is just a corridor. It doesn't mean that a single train would go the whole way. It's already today perfectly feasible to go from Vienna to Paris by train. Take a euronight from Vienna to Strasbourg and from there a TGV to Paris. You check in at night and after having standing up and breakfast its just a app. two hours ride to your final destination. You hardly could do it faster by plane unless you skip sleeping one night.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

New construction pictures of the station: You can see some progress being made.



>


Photos from mUzzie (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238889&page=20)


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow this will be amazing!!


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

The best project for a train station I ever seen! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

helorider14 said:


> plain and boring


What are you talking about? This is no ordinary train station


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

4th December:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daknoll/5234310021/in/set-72157624776006572/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Pictures from zz123 of the brand new underground S-Bahn station "Hauptbahnhof Wien" directly in front of the future main entrance to the main station.

This will mark the completion of the first part of the connection tunnel between the U1 subway line and the Hauptbahnhof. 

(Click on pictures to enlarge)



zz123 said:


>


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

*Main Station*



































source: Trend


















































































source: Trend


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

omg, the last update was from november
hno:

here are some new pictures:





































Source: Himmelwärts


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Nice project


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

btw, theres a new render of the area that will be built next to the main station


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

pierre21 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

very impressive


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ yessssss! OMG!


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

What a great project. Congratulate on this project.


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

ugh modernism........ wack :S


----------



## Valtazar (Feb 19, 2012)

*I Agree!*



helorider14 said:


> plain and boring


I AGREE!


----------



## mUzzie (Jun 20, 2010)

_source: http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2527606/_


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

mUzzie said:


> _source: http://wien.orf.at/news/stories/2527606/_


Nice design


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the project i've fallen in love with. It's really impressive. I was in Vienna last month for the first time and i loved it, the city is great and it's stunning of course. I'm looking forward to going back there to see the main station completed.

When will the project be finished? Any prevision?


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

Parts of the main station will be finished this year, but to 100% it will be completed in 2015 (i guess so..)


----------



## DominoCity (Feb 23, 2012)

Really massive construction site and definitely not boring. Vienna's a great city. 
Eine pulsierende Stadt


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Himmelwärts said:


> Parts of the main station will be finished this year, but to 100% it will be completed in 2015 (i guess so..)


Thanks for the information


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Indeed the southern half is going to opened already by the end of this year. The station will be completed by 2015. Some of the surrounding buildings will be finished by then already as well. The larger development area will remain a construction site for several years beyond 2015 however. Also the landmark tower next to the main entrance will be finished after 2015.


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any other prediction about the _actual_ cost of the project? When the work is over the total cost is usually higher than the project's one at the begin!


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Perseus26 said:


> Any other prediction about the _actual_ cost of the project? When the work is over the total cost is usually higher than the project's one at the begin!


I am pretty sure we won't see that much of a cost hike. Initial cost estimate was around 860 Mio. just for the station, which was slightly increased to a little more than 900 Mio. if I remember correctly. You can add another 1,3 Bio. Euros for the Lainzer Tunnel, which is dug under the city and highly essential for the main station concept to work, as it connects many railway lines (Westbahn, Südbahn, Donaulände Bahn) with the new main station.


----------



## snoxey (Apr 12, 2012)

Is the hight of the skyscrapers known already?
Otherwise a great and enormous project


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

No skyscrapers, merely highrises. Some of them will be close to 100 m but all of them below 100 m. This is also because of the vicinity to the UNESCO protected Belvedere palace.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

What a great project It's really impressive.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

First time I take a look to this project...impressive! Rather simple but being completely functional is the way to go. Keep the updates coming


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

What a beautiful station this is going to be!
Folks, consider visiting Vienna by train, not by airplane


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I really like the idea of the fly-over rail track. Nice development!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The tracks are showing great progress. After all the first rail connection via the first half of the new station are planned to be operational by August. By then the temporary track north of the station is being torn down and the upper part of the station going to be built. 


bobmeier said:


> Hier mal wieder ein Update von den verschiedenen Teilen der Baustelle:
> 
> Als erstes die Perspektive vom Bahnorama, hier ist der Baufortschritt momentan vorallem am Gleisbau zu erkennen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

New pictures from the platforms:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vallon/7468082772/sizes/c/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vallon/7468104012/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vallon/7468088452/in/photostream/

and...



Himmelwärts said:


> Nix schirch wie die nacht, *GEILHEIT PUR!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

This is one of my favorite projects in Central Europe :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Construction of the ÖBB headquarters right next to the stations south entrance was started a short time ago. 










The lower 5 levels are to host commerce, gastronomy, a police station and social services. The upper floor will be office space for the ÖBB.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks wonderful.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

An update from the Austrian forum on the starting work at the ÖBB headquarters site right next to the southern station entrance. The picture shows also very well how the surrounding surface is progressing. No wonder, given that the southern part is planned to get operational by end of this year. 



berlin-wien said:


> sieht ja schon recht gut aus:


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, great project, didn't know about it. It looks like the stuff they build in Spain, really cool. :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Belgrader said:


> Wow, great project, didn't know about it. It looks like the stuff they build in Spain, really cool. :cheers:


What stuff do you mean?


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

stefanguti said:


> What stuff do you mean?


Spain has played an important role in urban developments on a worldwide league in the last 2 decades. The projects/stuff built there are both innovative/futuristic and good to look at. I think that by "stuff built in Spain" he meant high quality projects :cheers:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Well this whole project is definitely playing in the top league size wise as well since the overall project is far more than just a new railway station. The urban development area "Wien Hauptbahnhof" has around 1 km² and is as big as Vienna's 8th district. In order to connect all the important railway lines from the west, south, east and north at the new central station a 13 km tunnel was dug underneath the city, which also cost a shitload of money, but will tremendously increase travel quality and save time.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

3 tracks of the station were opened to regular train traffic recently. No stops so far but the southern half of the station is starting to operate as rail station. All the trains that are still terminating at the temporary "Ostbahnhof" will head to the new main station then instead. The temporary "Ostbahnhof" as well as the temporary tracks across the construction site will be torn down now and the second half of the station can be constructed afterwards. 

New picture of the platforms which gives a good impression on how they are going to look like. 









Source: diepresse.com

You can find more pictures here: http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...hne-Halt?_vl_backlink=/home/panorama/index.do


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

It is coming along really nicely :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

New pictures taken from an infrequently updated panorama webcam:










http://www.hauptbahnhof-wien.at/de/Service/Bildergalerien/Panorama_Projektgebiet/index.jsp

In the very upper right corner the ERSTE bank HQ is under construction, directly below is the temporary terminal station for trains towards the east, in December these trains will be transfered to the newly opened first half of the main station which is when the temporary station will be torn down.

The temporary rail connection which sidelines the main station as it stands now is already being deconstructed. No very well visible on this picture is the extension of the D tram line to the east end of the main station (lower right side on picture)





Zoom in to the first residential quarter under construction, the "Sonnwendviertel":


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Update, thanks go to nachalnik

The first tracks have been opened for through traffic:



nachalnik said:


> Ein paar aktuelle (11.8.2012) Bilder vom Hbf:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Update from KingNick:

One month ago trains were still running on the temporary double track sidelining the construction site. Now its already almost torn down. It makes place for the 2nd construction phase towards the north. 



>





>



The tram line D is being extend towards the new main station and will open in merely 4 months. 


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Construction works on completing the second, northern, half of the station have begun. The southern entrance is showing progress as well, not much left to do until December where it is set to open for partial service. There is also clear progress on the ÖBB headquarters site right next to the entrance.

Fortschrittsglaube made some great photos.



Fortschrittsglaube said:


> Ein paar Bilder von heute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Very geil.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Pics from the other side, which is now under construction:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Breathtaking panorama of the site, showing the station and the other ongoing construction works:

http://666kb.com/i/c7b72x2x72vs2mf9d.jpg


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Only about one and a half months until the partial opening of the station. 



Fortschrittsglaube said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here is a first glimpse of the interior design which looks slightly retro, dominated by an Austrian stone, Tauerngrün, which is a serpentine. 



Fortschrittsglaube said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

First interior shot:










This one and more pictures here:
http://schwerlastforum-austria.forenworld.at/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=172&start=140


----------



## annaamazing (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^^^^^^

Wow 
Exterior Beautiful
Interior Not so


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bahn frei für Personenverkehr"
http://news.orf.at/stories/2149864/2149865/

English translation:
http://translate.google.at/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://news.orf.at/stories/2149864/2149865/

"Rundgang vor der Teileröffnung"
http://news.orf.at/stories/2149864/2149939/

English translation:
http://translate.google.at/translat.../news.orf.at/stories/2149864/2149939/&act=url





























































follow the links for more pictures.


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks fantastic!

I arrived in Vienna at the Sudbahnhof during the summer. I hadn't realised that the construction work was for this.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Less than a month to go for the first two platforms to be opened. Work on the second half of the station is progressing.



Himmelwärts said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97294785&postcount=1520


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems very Japanese, almost like the Hakata Station in Fukuoka. I quite like it.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Hak...1019cee2b118bf&bpcl=38626820&biw=1920&bih=967

:dunno:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Panorama shot from the official project site
(http://hauptbahnhof-wien.at/de/Service/Bildergalerien/Auf_der_Baustelle/index.jsp?imageOid=2460)

It seems to be about one month old, pretty recent therefore.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

My own pictures from today's "Tag der offenen Baustelle":


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks like a decent project. I wonder how will it fit to the classical style of Vienna?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Stanpolitan said:


> Looks like a decent project. I wonder how will it fit to the classical style of Vienna?


The station will be embedded in a modern neighbourhood. But the fringes of that neighbourhood, especially towards the Guertel in the north, will certainly contrast to the largely old buildings on the other side of the street. I guess its up to personal taste if one likes that or not. What I think will be rather cool is the corner facing the Belvedere palace. It seems the architects of the ERSTE campus really considered that view when they designed one of the main entrance areas of the complex. 

But whatever is going to be built there it will be an improvement over the urban wasteland it was before mainly, except maybe for the old station hall which was seriously neglected as well however. 

The Guertel itself, while being expanded for car traffic (but also vastly improved for pedestrians and cyclists), is going to look much nicer, because there will be buildins on both sides but also because a lot of trees are planted creating a bit of a boulevard feeling, where before there was only a heavily trafficked concrete desert. 

A visualization to give you an idea:









http://www.qbc.at/en/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

More pictures from the "Tag der offenen Baustelle" posted by "nachlnik" in the Austrian thread:



nachalnik said:


> Ein paar Fotos vom 23.11.2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice looking station


----------



## WanKenobi (Nov 9, 2003)

webeagle12 said:


> nice looking station


yes thats true and from today its partly open


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Two pictures I shot today:










Rare interior shot:










Great update from nachalnik in the railways section:



nachalnik said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SparksTO (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow guys congrats, that is really beautiful. It seems to me that they took care about every detail. It's really nice.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

The interior looks very nice and refreshing. The station signs are somewhat similar to the Dutch train station signs!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In case anyone is interested, this map shows how the whole neighbourhood 
is going to look like at the end of that decade (everything encircled with pinkish lines is either U/C or not even started yet) and if you look at it in detail, 
you'll see the parts of the station and the streets that opened today:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Reality check:

http://www.hauptbahnhof-wien.at/de/...erungen_Projektgebiet/index.jsp?imageOid=1309










bobmeier said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Just adding a selection of very good new shots from the station which is now filled with life:



Himmelwärts said:


> *Aufgepasst!*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


All pictures from Himmelwärts are here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98221284&postcount=1625


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice :applause:
Espcially if you consider the situation just 3 years ago, when the old Südbahnhof was still in use...! What a change....


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

KingNick said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Hak...1019cee2b118bf&bpcl=38626820&biw=1920&bih=967
> 
> :dunno:


Shiiit I meant Kyoto. But the interior looks the same.


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

new pics by user qrde



qrde said:


>


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Beautiful station but I see that it has only 12 tracks. To be the main station of great capital like Vienna it seems quite small especially if it's compared with others stations. Milano Centrale (Milan main station), for example, has 22 tracks and Munich Hauptbahnhof has even 37 tracks! I want to point that both these cities are smaller than Vienna but with bigger stations.


----------



## lrosenth (Feb 8, 2013)

Both, Munich and Milano, are railheads whereas Vienna will be a railthrough station and should be able to handle more traffic with less tracks. 

Furthermore, Munich handles 450.000 passengers at the moment, Vienna-Meidling and Vienna-Westbahnhof *together* handle about 115.000 passengers currently, Vienna main station is expected to have about 125.000 passengers.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

FabriFlorence said:


> Beautiful station but I see that it has only 12 tracks. To be the main station of great capital like Vienna it seems quite small especially if it's compared with others stations. Milano Centrale (Milan main station), for example, has 22 tracks and Munich Hauptbahnhof has even 37 tracks! I want to point that both these cities are smaller than Vienna but with bigger stations.


As already mentioned: Terminal =/= through station capacity wise.

Further not all the trains from Westbahnhof will be transfered to the new Main Station.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

lrosenth said:


> Both, Munich and Milano, are railheads whereas Vienna will be a railthrough station and should be able to handle more traffic with less tracks.
> 
> Furthermore, Munich handles 450.000 passengers at the moment, Vienna-Meidling and Vienna-Westbahnhof *together* handle about 115.000 passengers currently, Vienna main station is expected to have about 125.000 passengers.


I am sure though the numbers of Munich include U-Bahn passangers, othwise it is just completely unrealistic.


----------



## lrosenth (Feb 8, 2013)

KingNick said:


> I am sure though the numbers of Munich include U-Bahn passangers, othwise it is just completely unrealistic.


Yep, for sure.  You can add about 200.000 metro users to the 60.000 railway users for Westbahnhof.


----------



## fragarcolin (Feb 20, 2013)

must say job of builder or planner is really not as easy as it sound...construction of city or station.. they actually take care of each corner of the land and with their strategic mind they utilize these places.. awesome job..........


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks good, but I wish it wasnt angular but curvy instead.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Curvy little sister station is being built in Graz


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Looks good, but I wish it wasnt angular but curvy instead.


Curvy would have been orders of magnitude more expensive, at east if built in the solid way and not with fabrics or foils of some sort. To be honest I prefer t rectangular however as it really creates the impression of a big crystal hovering above your head.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> Beautiful station but I see that it has only 12 tracks. To be the main station of great capital like Vienna it seems quite small especially if it's compared with others stations. Milano Centrale (Milan main station), for example, has 22 tracks and Munich Hauptbahnhof has even 37 tracks! I want to point that both these cities are smaller than Vienna but with bigger stations.


Milan is way bigger than Vienna. It's urban area is around 5 million. Munich's urban area has the same population than Vienna's urban area - around 2 million.


----------

